# Diablo 3 Gästepass gesucht



## VoteQuimby (22. Mai 2012)

DU willst die ewige Dankbarkeit einer anonymen Internetbekanntschaft? Sollst du haben. Aber beeil dich verdammt, in drei Wochen gibts die Probeversion für jeden !!!!


----------

